# Show Quality?



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, my name is John. Im so new to this....Can someone tell if my fantails are show quality, if they aren't thats fine with me, lol as they are only pets.  But, it would be fun to show them if they were...




























Please if anyone could give me some tips on how to look for show quality, as I was looking for Homers...maybe I could look for some show Homers?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1181672882

here try this site, i saw this on eggbid. maybe its what your looking for?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi John,

Though I think your birds are lovely, I don't think they are show quality. If you will go to this link: http://www.azpigeons.org/, then click on Bird Standards on the left, then click on the type of bird you are interested in, you will see the various traits that the birds are judged on in shows. 

I have some fantails myself that were rescued and were not banded. They aren't show quality either, but I love them just the same and think they are beautiful. I also have some fantail/homer mixes and some fantail/feral mixes that are quite handsome to me but would just be "mutts" (which they are) to anyone else  

Terry


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Thanks for responding you two.*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Though I think your birds are lovely, I don't think they are show quality. If you will go to this link: http://www.azpigeons.org/, then click on Bird Standards on the left, then click on the type of bird you are interested in, you will see the various traits that the birds are judged on in shows.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tawhatley, agian it's ok if they're mutts to me. LOL - I will look at both of your sites to see what show Homers look like.


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

No mate.....


----------

